# Acaia grinder mod



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Gotta admire the ingenuity in this

https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/espresso-preciso-bluetooth-scale-adapter-for-doserless-grinders-t36671.html


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Impressive.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

That's excellent!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Superb!!!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

That is very cool.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

He shoulda just got a Clima Pro!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Very smart, like it!

John

(p.s. anyone know of any windows phone versions of the acaia apps so i don't have to keep borrowing my daughters iPod, sorry for the thread highjack?)


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Very, very impressed


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

That looks like a great idea!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

johnealey said:


> Very smart, like it!
> 
> John
> 
> (p.s. anyone know of any windows phone versions of the acaia apps so i don't have to keep borrowing my daughters iPod, sorry for the thread highjack?)


Didn't sound like it John but might be worth contacting Acaia to check. Whichever company it is that they say are working on it might have made progress + you're probably one of few people with a windows phone and Acaia scale so it might help your cause if they know you're out there .

Info here https://acaia.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/204721869-Will-you-support-Windows-Phone-


----------



## Kushner (Jun 16, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Gotta admire the ingenuity in this
> 
> https://www.home-barista.com/grinders/espresso-preciso-bluetooth-scale-adapter-for-doserless-grinders-t36671.html
> 
> That is really very cute and interesting. I loved the post. Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Smert as.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Milanski said:


> He shoulda just got a Clima Pro!


Clima Pro is time based not weight based so it's a different beast, no? If you change bean you have to dial it in again (which of course you have to do anyway for grind size....).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Clima Pro is time based not weight based so it's a different beast, no? If you change bean you have to dial it in again (which of course you have to do anyway for grind size....).


yep.......this shuts off via weight , so stays consistent , across bean , grind etc...

Reading that thread , it looks like a couple of manufacturers are working of similar systems


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> yep.......this shuts off via weight , so stays consistent , across bean , grind etc...
> 
> Reading that thread , it looks like a couple of manufacturers are working of similar systems


It's certainly one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Bet it wouldn't work with the EK, the robot mind couldn't possibly work fast enough!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The air conditioner (Azkoyen Capriccio?) doses by weight I think?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> The air conditioner (Azkoyen Capriccio?) doses by weight I think?


That's a bïïïīīīīīïīīīīīīïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïìïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïïīīïïïïïïg grinder


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Cripes!!!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Does it grind by weight or have some kind of dosing by weight mech. Sounds like it pre-grinds.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Xpenno said:


> Does it grind by weight or have some kind of dosing by weight mech. Sounds like it pre-grinds.


Looked to me like it was already ground as well...and then I checked and apparently you can either program it to pre-grind or not and also to dose by time or weight...

The Baratza Forte, also doses by weight as far as I understood it. Never seen anybody that has one but quite liked the look of it


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

pah old news, been doing this on my vario W for a few weeks now.

I do like that though, very cool.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You could theoretically use this exact same system to add 'Gravimetrics' to any old espresso machine couldn't you?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Dylan said:


> You could theoretically use this exact same system to add 'Gravimetrics' to any old espresso machine couldn't you?


That's an interesting thought - guess it would need an on and off switch for dispensing - i.e. I guess it couldn't be used with a machine that has a mechanical 'switch' like the Rocket - could it?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jonc said:


> That's an interesting thought - guess it would need an on and off switch for dispensing - i.e. I guess it couldn't be used with a machine that has a mechanical 'switch' like the Rocket - could it?


Yea I guess not, unless it was possible to just leave the lever in down position and actuate the power? I would guess not, but I have never used a lever operated e61.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The lever just hits a switch, change it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jeebsy said:


> The lever just hits a switch, change it.


There's a cam inside that does some mechanical jazz I believe?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

True, it would cut the motor but not release the pressure


----------

